# Novice leg # 2



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Today, my Can Ch/ AKC pointed Celebration's Ready To Go CGC, got her second CD leg with a second place. When I left the show, literally around the corner from my house, my car registered a 91 degree outside temp. It was so hot and humid!!! Her brother, George, got a BN leg with a third place. My girl who got her leg is ten. She was a beauty queen, then had pups, but I trained her to do 
obedience years ago....


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job! I hope you get a picture taken when she gets that CD title! Her brother, George didn't want her getting all the accolades.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Janice<:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats !! Good job !


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Samantha was such a good girl today. Georgie was adorable, he had a blast! They look awesome out there! Congrats to a successful day!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It's amazing that a 10 yr. old can compete successfully on 90+ degree day. She must be in great shape. Congratulations to George too!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats! Your girl is a super senior, showing the youngsters how it's done.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  The weather is crazy hot & humid and they did great even still!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! Way to go!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Samantha is in amazing shape.. She doesn't look ten years. She just was BOS veteran in sweeps at the Yankee Specialty over other dogs that were champions.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Fantastic job - especially with the warm weather!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Cookie's brother became a UKC Ch today. Her sister and her mom need one more win with competition as does her half aunt... We will be backs in Westfield tomorrow... And I hate heat and humidity....


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Cookie's brother became a UKC Ch today. Her sister and her mom need one more win with competition as does her half aunt... We will be backs in Westfield tomorrow... And I hate heat and humidity....


That is great! You all are keeping yourselves busy! 

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to you both! Way to go ladies..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We now have three UKC Champions!!! Today!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome...congrats!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats on ALL these successes, especially your 10 y/o in obedience. :dblthumb2


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations!! What an accomplishment, despite the heat and humidity! Your fur kids are smokin' hot!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, I am especially proud of ten year old Mantha with her routines in Novice. She is just wonderful and is so honest.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I love my dogs... And they love me as I am the Pied Piper as I move from room to room.


----------

